# Heavy Panting in 9 year old



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your story. Thank God you were vigilant and recognised a change in his behaviour that has now saved his life. Wishing a speedy recovery to your boy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so glad you followed up and saved your boy's life. Yes, panting is a sign of pain in dogs. I hope you have many more healthy years with him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

I am so glad they were able to save him-you were vigilant!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow, such a good outcome. He is a lucky boy. There are many lessons in your story - thanks for posting!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a lucky boy to have such an observant parent  Am so glad you got him in on time...


----------

